# A8 from Belgium



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

A8 1997 2800cc 30v with 20'


_Modified by Wolfsburgstore at 11:48 AM 4-19-2005_


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

Looks nice, probably pretty slow with that 30v lump


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

nice car buddy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Looks nice, probably pretty slow with that 30v lump









Actually, owners say that an A8 2.8-30V goes better than a same-year A6 2.8-30V. Why, I dont know, but the weight and gearing might have something to do about it.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (PerL)*

Cool! I bet the aluminum space frame helps. Also whats the drag coefficient on that baby? Probably pretty damn good in traditional Audi style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (billzcat1)*

Slow or not, at least he knows he could outrun the cops


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (RichieVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieVR* »_Slow or not, at least he knows he could outrun the cops


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

When you considered Mercedes had S280 and BMW had 728i back in W140 and E38 era, A8 2.8 30V should be too slow at all.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_When you considered Mercedes had S280 and BMW had 728i back in W140 and E38 era, A8 2.8 30V should be too slow at all.

A8 2.8 5V in manual form did 0-62 in 8.4s and had a topspeed of 146mph. Slushbox did 9.9s to 62, topped at 144mph. Quattro slowed that by 1mph/0.2s.....
For a comparison, an 728i auto did 9.6s/140mph, the S280 auto did 10.7s/131mph.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (MartijnGizmo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My experience in 30v-equipped cars in the states left me feeling let down, but those are some pretty good numbers. Of course, always automatic


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (billzcat1)*

The quattro automatic boxes slows the Audi's 0-100 kmh times down really bad. The S4/6 2.2t lost about 2 secs with the slushbox!


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My experience in 30v-equipped cars in the states left me feeling let down, but those are some pretty good numbers. Of course, always automatic









Ya I have the 30V in 5-speed form and I think even with a manual tranny it's a little too syrupy for my taste. Great highway cruiser, but boring as hell around the redline http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (RichieVR)*

that car is siiiick


----------



## Was_That_A_Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (III)*

beauutiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Was_That_A_Rabbit)*

The police car is hot! Wish those were around here, I would out run those all day


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (GTI1.8)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

Gotta love those 20s.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (RichieVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieVR* »_
Ya I have the 30V in 5-speed form and I think even with a manual tranny it's a little too syrupy for my taste. Great highway cruiser, but boring as hell around the redline http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Time for some custom cam's?????


----------



## 96VWGL (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (RichieVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichieVR* »_Slow or not, at least he knows he could outrun the cops


















ahahaha... so true...


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (96VWGL)*

























































http://www.v-dubs.be/viewtopic.php?t=6206


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*

noice


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (hoveraudi)*

I am reviving this cause these are some sweet examples of an A8!
Let find some more to add!


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (twwitdavw)*

Should have a '97 A8 by next week Pearl 4.2








Can't wait!!
Troy


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Very nice examples http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*

not all of these are great examples of cleanly done a8's but i really like the first... these were all the a8's we saw at worthersee this last year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: A8 from Belgium (Wolfsburgstore)*


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Nice shots! Yeah I like the first one too!!!










theflygtiguy said:


> QUOTE]
> Very nice.....


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

Here's mine with 20's and new paint and updated pics:



































































_Modified by Dan McBoost at 2:14 AM 8/30/2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

bump for getting my car back friday with airride done.


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_bump for getting my car back friday with airride done.









Bump for I want to check it out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

Those are some bad ass A8's! Where can you get those 20" RS4/S8 wheels? Dealer only?


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (autophiles)*

Hold the phone.. do my eyes see a 2.8 in a A8? 12v or 30v?


----------



## twwitdavw (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (AudiRs2Porsche)*

I believe that one is a 12v but they did offer when available the 30v, but only in europe... Not as a quattro either, I think...


----------

